# Rome Katana or D.O.D for NS Proto Type Two?



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

hmmm... looks like they got the 390 or mob and slapped last year's targa highbacks on and named it D.O.D... everyone and their mom who uses rome sings the katana's praises. go Katana. theres a thread almost exactly like this a few posts down, well not exactly, but they do say katanas are the bees knees for the type2.

edit: nm it's in the last couple of pages in the type2 just the tip review.


----------



## Freeride Rob (Nov 21, 2016)

*How about Salomon Defenders to go with the Dialogs?*

Have you considered the Salomon Defender bindings? They'd go great with the Dialog's.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Katana's. That binding rules.


----------



## hbb28 (Nov 21, 2016)

jae said:


> hmmm... looks like they got the 390 or mob and slapped last year's targa highbacks on and named it D.O.D... everyone and their mom who uses rome sings the katana's praises. go Katana. theres a thread almost exactly like this a few posts down, well not exactly, but they do say katanas are the bees knees for the type2.
> 
> edit: nm it's in the last couple of pages in the type2 just the tip review.


thanks will check it out!



Freeride Rob said:


> Have you considered the Salomon Defender bindings? They'd go great with the Dialog's.


Had a quick look at the Salomon range but was definitely being pulled towards the Rome's, will take another look.



Nivek said:


> Katana's. That binding rules.


Yup, seems to be the case, everyone seems to love em it seems.

I have a pair of Now IPO's on the board at the moment, which I've had for a couple years. Seems the Katanas might be a tad stiffer, but not a lot more, so wanted to hear from others. Good thing is they seem very adjustable.

Boots are a size 7.5. Seems the red//gunmetal colourway aren't available anywhere in a S/M, according to the Rome chart this is what I should be getting. And not the M/L, which is for boots 8+. Or do you think I could get away with the M/L? I know sometimes this works but I'm buying online only as I can't check out the bindings here locally before buying, so a bit of a risk if it doesn't fit.

Only the black appear to be available in a S/M.

Cheers


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Katana's. That binding rules.


Agreed. Last year I had 2016 katana's on a 2016 proto Type two. 

This year I have 2017 katana on a 2017 Proto Type two.

These bindings are just SOOOOO comfortable.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

ek9max said:


> Agreed. Last year I had 2016 katana's on a 2016 proto Type two.
> 
> This year I have 2017 katana on a 2017 Proto Type two.
> 
> These bindings are just SOOOOO comfortable.


do you notice a difference in flex between the two years?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

jae said:


> do you notice a difference in flex between the two years?


Both feel exactly the same to me....


----------



## chaponius (Nov 26, 2016)

Awaiting my 17 NSTT and 16 Rome Katanas. Couldn't be more stoked! Finally retiring an Option Makinen that's been beat to a pulp.


----------

